# Replacing a bridge for Buckingham PUMA Saddle



## Eden1988 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am buying my own gear for the first time after graduating Job Corps. I am going to by a Buckingham PUMA Saddle.Here is a phot if you are unsure of what it looks like. Buckingham® Puma Harness | SherrillTree.com I am wondering, how do I replace the bridge? I see that there is a girth hitch on either end and it looks like there are Arborist rings for points of attachment. How do I change out the bridge leaving it safe and secure?


----------



## joezilla11 (Feb 26, 2013)

Why do you want to replace the bridge if its brand new? Comes with the warpspeed bridge and I haven't seen any negative remarks or issues with it. If you are trying to do the liger mod then a quick search should get you instructions and there's a video out there.


----------



## Eden1988 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was just trying to be prepared with knowledge. I was looking at it and thinking about if it ever wore down or needed to be changed, I would know what to do.


----------



## joezilla11 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think the leg and side straps come undone allowing you to take the bridge, ring and webbing off. I don't have this saddle but from watching the video of the liger mod done to a cougar saddle, that's what it looked like to me. Maybe someone with one can confirm. Or maybe when you get it and have it in front of you it might make more sense and you can see how it comes apart.


----------



## Eden1988 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info sir.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 27, 2013)

Make your own bridge with some rope just tie a double fishermans knot at each end.


----------



## Eden1988 (Feb 27, 2013)

I forgot all about doing that. Thanks man!


----------

